# Digital Camera Ideas?



## Ausdan (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I've slowly progressed into the digital age and have played around with a friends camera to impress me enough... and have reluctantly come to the realization that I need one! Just after any thoughts/comments from anyone regarding their preferred choice of digital camera - what's good, what's bad, preferred breeds etc etc.

I don't need all the bells & whistles and don't mind a digital camera which still looks like a camera .


----------



## JimGo (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a Nikon Coolpix 4500 and an Olympus.  Both are good cameras, and each has its strengths and weaknesses.  Check out sites like CNET.com and ConsumerReports.com to get a good idea of how the cameras work.  As a general rule, Nikon and Sony make good cameras with good optics.  Again, I have an Olympus, and have been very pleased with the quality of the pictures it takes.  If you want to see some examples, drop me an E-mail and I'll send you some links to pics taken with each camera.  Of course, they are both no longer being made, but the pics are likely to be indicative of what you can expect from the newer cameras.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 1, 2006)

This is a good place for comparisons. 
http://www.dpreview.com/


----------



## Dario (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll second the dpreview site.  That is where I go before making any digital camera purchase.  It has side-by-side compare feature too.

I bought Panasonic DMC-FZ5 http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Panasonic/panasonic_dmcfz5.asp which is dated by now.  Still good camera and I have no regrets buying it.

If I'll buy today, I'll start looking at Panasonic, Sony and Canon line ups.  Nikon is too rich for me but if your budget allows, check them t


----------



## MesquiteMan (Oct 1, 2006)

I just recently bought a Sony DSC H5 and really like it.  It has a lot of manual control and takes great pictures.  It also has one of the largest viewing screens available at 3.5".


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 1, 2006)

My recent purchase is a Sony DSC-H2 and I am very happy with it. In the mid-range area (better and point and shoots but not slr interchangable lens professional) for $300 to $400 there is a good selection. Compare what you like, pixels, optics, optical zoom, etc. My selection was down to the Canon and this Sony. I choose the Sony as same price because it has more mega-pix and greater zoom range. It also has a high quality Zeiss lens.


----------



## Ausdan (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the information and links - proving to be most helpful. The brands you've all mentioned seem to be in the 'likely suspects' category. Looks like I've got some more reading to do... and some more money to spend - me thinks this will surely be a tax deductible purchase. [] []


----------



## gerryr (Oct 2, 2006)

When looking at digital cameras, be sure to check the macro(close-up) range.  To shoot pens, you really need a camera that will focus to around 6-7 inches(around 15cm).  I have a Konica Minolta Z-5 and it will focus as close as 1 inch on the super macro setting.  I don't really think that close is necessary, but it has proven useful a few times.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 4, 2006)

Ausdan,
I will probably get some laughs here, but I use an old Sony Mavica that my son gave me about 6 years ago... except for the battery being about shot, still makes great picts..  also use a Fuji Finepix E510 that my step-son gave me... both are good for taking my pen pictures... always set up with a pale blue cloth and my wife's OTT light.   Gerryr is right, you definitely need a good macro for close up.


----------

